# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  لعبة  BlazBlue  كامله للتحميل

## brae2009

لعبة  BlazBlue  كامله للتحميل


الحد الأدنى لمتطلبات النظام : 
نظام التشغيل : Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista SP1
المعالج : إنتل بنتيوم 2.5 غيغاهرتز 
الذاكرة : 1 جيجا
مساحة حرة : 1 غيغابايت
الفيديو : ديريكت اكس 9.0 

تحميل اجزاء اللعبه








rapidshare

PART 1

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4

PART 5

PART 6

PART 7

Password: www.gotmerchant.info
Or
Password: 

```

www.***punkt.ru 


```

لينكات اخرى للتحميل


PART 1

PART 2

PART 3

PART 4

PART 5

PART 6

PART 7

Password: www.merchantdigital.info

تحميل الكراك وملف التجميع

Crack

Password: www.gotmerchant.info

لمزيد من المعلومات عن اللعبه  [you] وشرح كامل لها 

www.gotmerchant.info


تقبلوا تحياتى

----------

